# I dont know what to do next



## wildchild (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wetn flies _
> *I second the fuel pump! drain old gas, check filters. when pulling if you have clear fuel lines do you see gas goin to the carbs. Its def a fuel problem sounds like. *


you are right. new plugs, new fuel with dry gas, carb cleaned and still no go.  
I talked to my buddy he said he thinks it is the jets in the carb.

I pulled the gas line off the carb, pulled with throttle open, no gas came out. so i am now going to replace all the fuel lines.
I still have not found a fuel filter so i am going to assume it is in the gas tank. :ugh: That doesnt work i will go for the pump

Lunker, my buddy said to pull it to the road and put a free sign on it. And i would if it was not my favorite sled to ride. 

Wish me luck i may get it running in time for grass drags.


----------



## wildchild (Apr 10, 2003)

it is RUNNING 

i put the old plugs back in after i cleaned them, hooked the gas back up to the carb and it started?  
I also think that gas line to the carb was pinched under the shrowd(sp) kinda looked like it.  

Now who wants to go riding?


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Way to go!!! Now when are you coming over to come get me???  I knew you could do it. I would get some new NGK plugs as backups under the hood.


----------



## wildchild (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lunker _
> *Way to go!!! Now when are you coming over to come get me???  I knew you could do it. I would get some new NGK plugs as backups under the hood. *


come and get it, is knocking now and it is not motor. more like a motor mount. (i think anyways) it is running fine besides the huge knock.


----------



## wildchild (Apr 10, 2003)

this ole thing has 1 year left with me until i have some $$$ to upgrade.
put 8 nuts and bolts in that were visible :lol: and that was just from last year.
I thank everyone last year for giving me hints since i was at a loss. thank you all, you all really helped me and i will be looking to this thread this year when it gives me grief again.
Thanks
Oh i have 2 other sleds i may be asking about


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

Here is a site that I use for my questions. Don't really have to ask, just do a search. www.snowmobileworld.com


----------

